# Livery in roxwell/blackmore /writtle area



## sanchob (11 April 2013)

I am looking for a yard around these local areas for D.I.Y livery ,for one small horse .Has to have individual turn out and a good arena and hacking. We were at Elms farm Roxwell for 4 yrs and whilst it was beautifully run with the previous owners new people took over at christmas and  gave us 1 months notice in January . Unfortunately they were not horse people and our last month there was dreadful as we really felt that they wanted us gone and were making life difficult .Things were happening that were not acceptable on a horse yard and we didn't stay for our months notice as we felt it was unsafe. I have now heard it is going to be re-opening as full livery - i would not go back there with the current owners and whilst they will put a yard manager in i'm sure at the end of the day it still belongs to them .So please No Elms farm but any other suggestions greatly appreciated . I am a flexible person and if anyone knows someone that has a private yard and a stable to fill with some help turnout /muck out etc i am open to suggestions .


----------



## JFTDWS (11 April 2013)

Seriously, asking in a new part of the forum won't change the fact that what you want doesn't exist


----------



## sanchob (11 April 2013)

Think i posted this in wrong section by mistake ..     

It does exist as we have had it .I think you have to be optimistic not look on the down side . Ever hopefull.


----------



## bonny (11 April 2013)

and it's not very newsworthy !


----------



## olop (11 April 2013)

It doesn't exist - I trapsed around loads of yards and the facilities were rubbish or they didn't come recommended.

You either need to make the move to full livery to get what you want or rent a field.

I moved to full livery and it really is the best move I made.

Good DIY and this area doesn't exist end of.


----------

